# Water Storage



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

At a local store, I found this on their website.
http://www.ruralking.com/water-carrier.html
Says it would be good for storage, what do you guys think?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

excellent for "last minute" water storage ... stores flat and only a couple of inches thick .... I wouldn't trust them for extended water storage .... price at WallyWorld is a few bucks cheaper .....


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, ok. I'll check out what you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you going to keep it full or only fill it when needed? If you're going to keep it full, it's probably cheaper to buy bottled water in the 2.5 gallon buckets. I don't use them myself so I don't know if the bottled water version can be refilled easily.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Are you going to keep it full or only fill it when needed? If you're going to keep it full, it's probably cheaper to buy bottled water in the 2.5 gallon buckets. I don't use them myself so I don't know if the bottled water version can be refilled easily.


I figured I could probably keep some full, just in case.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or save containers from things that you buy now and drink. Water bottles, juice bottles, wine bottles, you get the idea. As a prepper you must learn to re-purpose and re-use.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I happened to be window shopping at our local junk store today. (OK, not junk but they have everything from the hardware store to the grocery store in there).

Happened past an isle that had those 4-gallon water bottles you see used in office coolers. They were plastic jugs (not glass) but the 4-gallon one was $5.99. They then sold a pump that mounts to the top plug (or bottom if it's in a water cooler) and pulls the water out of it when in the upright position for $21.99.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Raigen, you can store water in 2 liter soda bottles for free.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have used these for camping. If you fold and unfold repeatedly they will eventually start leaking. They are also relatively easy to puncture though if you are careful this may not be a problem. They would not be my first choice for long term storage as I have had occasional problems with leaks around the cap though this is minimized by leaving the cap at the top and not stacking anything on top of them. For a short term or occasional use they are functional.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Raigen, you can store water in 2 liter soda bottles for free.


Oh ok, I wasn't sure if they would deteriorate after a while or not. Thanks!


Caribou said:


> I have used these for camping. If you fold and unfold repeatedly they will eventually start leaking. They are also relatively easy to puncture though if you are careful this may not be a problem. They would not be my first choice for long term storage as I have had occasional problems with leaks around the cap though this is minimized by leaving the cap at the top and not stacking anything on top of them. For a short term or occasional use they are functional.


 Oh gosh, well that's not good. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> At a local store, I found this on their website.
> http://www.ruralking.com/water-carrier.html
> Says it would be good for storage, what do you guys think?


Sorry to say, but those are garbage. I've purchased 2 for an extra container when we went camping/backpacking with the BSA troop on 2 separate occasions. Neither made it a week. If the handle doesn't fall off first (which makes it very tricky to pour large amounts), they started leaking at the seams. I purchased them for the first trip in hope that I'd have a nice compact container to bring home, e second purchased was not intended to bring home since I knew the first one failed. If you have no other option for containers, only fill it halfway, lay it on the table and try not to move it. Oh, and both lids leaked like crazy. They didn't have gasket seals. Better quality with 2 liter pop bottles and Hawaiian punch gal.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

ashley8072 said:


> Sorry to say, but those are garbage. I've purchased 2 for an extra container when we went camping/backpacking with the BSA troop on 2 separate occasions. Neither made it a week. If the handle doesn't fall off first (which makes it very tricky to pour large amounts), they started leaking at the seams. I purchased them for the first trip in hope that I'd have a nice compact container to bring home, e second purchased was not intended to bring home since I knew the first one failed. If you have no other option for containers, only fill it halfway, lay it on the table and try not to move it. Oh, and both lids leaked like crazy. They didn't have gasket seals. Better quality with 2 liter pop bottles and Hawaiian punch gal.


Thank you for sharing, glad I didn't buy and waste money!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I keep a couple on hand. Still in the box. Planned on using as a last minute fill up or extra option. Have a couple 5 gallon water coolers with the spigots also. I mostly collect the gatorade bottles. I clean them real good and store empty with caps on in a cool dark place so the plastic doesn't break down. My real water storage is in rain barrels that stay full. If I can predict any sort of emergency or storm/disaster, then I fill up all the gatorade bottles and coolers. When the last hurricane past, I emptied the bottles and stored dry again.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> I keep a couple on hand. Still in the box. Planned on using as a last minute fill up or extra option. Have a couple 5 gallon water coolers with the spigots also. I mostly collect the gatorade bottles. I clean them real good and store empty with caps on in a cool dark place so the plastic doesn't break down. My real water storage is in rain barrels that stay full. If I can predict any sort of emergency or storm/disaster, then I fill up all the gatorade bottles and coolers. When the last hurricane past, I emptied the bottles and stored dry again.


That sounds like a good idea/strategy


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

When planning your water storage, please have the means to purify water as well. You can only store so much water do to space, weight, and bulk. Having the means to make any water you can find drinkable will be priceless!


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

The folding cubes are bad to rip, especially in colder conditions which make the plastic brittle. My wife and I have began re purposing the thicker, better quality, clear plastic drink bottle. 2 liter and 16 oz, (like Dr. Pepper bottles). First we rinse them out well with hot water and then fill them with water from a filtered pitcher. We also have water purification tablets, but a day in the sun will kill bacteria through a clear container as well. Also you can use a drop or two of bleach to a gallon of water if the purity is questionable. Then let set over night. I've been thinking of purchasing some the cubes that companies sell cooking oils in to use for rain catchment from the gutter system. With the right kind of treated lattice "hides" they could be made to be invisible to the casual observer, and collect 250 to 375 gallons each. They have a filler spout on top and spigot on bottom. This water could be used for bathing, flushing, or even drinking if handled properly. Water for the garden will be pumped from a small spring. But I digress. The Dr. pepper bottles seem to be thicker and I have several in portable cases/bags in each car along with the "get home bags" and some in the B.O.B. backpack as well. Would come in very handy in a short term emergency. I also like the idea of the new Clear Camelbak bottle for a lightweight carry along when weight makes a big difference. The transparent material allows for ultraviolet purification as well as filtration, on the go.


----------



## prmhs (Jan 16, 2009)

When I take my trash to the dump, I always take a look at the things they leave out in case folks want them...I got 2 of those 5 gal water cooler bottles in new condition to store water - now that's some high quality re-purposing...


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

prmhs said:


> When I take my trash to the dump, I always take a look at the things they leave out in case folks want them...I got 2 of those 5 gal water cooler bottles in new condition to store water - now that's some high quality re-purposing...


Ah, dumpster diving.  A great way to find some real goodies. Also, yard sales and household auctions.


----------

